# console interchangeability



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if a 65 Console that was for a Power glide will work with a his and hers 3 speed shifter? The 65 GTO I purchased has a 67 wood grain console that is for a 3 speed automatic with his and hers shifter. I want to install the ribbed design console for a 65, but keep the His and hers shifter. It appears that maybe changing the face plate from the power glide shifter to the His and hers face plate may be all that is necessary and possibly just a swap out with no modifications. Anybody have any knowledge of this? Any help appreciated.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Several years ago I modified a 65 auto console by carefully trimming and installed the trim piece fron a 67, and using the his & hers shifting unit. The result was excellant. Like you've probably noticed the 67 console is the same except for the lack of ribbing on the upper surface.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Instg8tr has done the same thing with his '66, if I remember correctly.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Shiftworks.com sells any of the linkage you will need. Geetee is correct i took an old ribbed console and cut out a new plate insert so it was ribbed like the rest of the console, subtle but different....i like it. You could do exactly what your thinking you may need to modify the console openings to fit the his/hers plate but its an easy mod.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

*Console help*

Thanks Guys. As always, you guys provide the answers I need. I really appreciate the help. My 65 is finally in the paint shop. Cant wait to get it back and put it back together.


----------

